

Blog dedicated to new Arab technology startups  - aquarin
http://www.startuparabia.com/

======
biohacker42
Gulf states are awash in cash, but I'm not sure that's enough for technology
startups.

~~~
MMM
I confirm that it's not enough, mainly because technology startups aren't
actually seeing much of that money in the first place. Most investments are
going to construction / real estate projects, while technology ventures have
to struggle for cash. Only a handful of VC firms are technology oriented, and
even they don't have much projects in their portfolios.

But money isn't the only challenge, there are many more, like internet
penetration, immature online advertising market, the environment, ...etc.

